# Rabbits and Incense



## Nadezhda (Apr 13, 2006)

I was cleaning the buns cage, and somehow, Fredhad managed to pee a whole bunch underneath his litter dish, and when Iwas cleaning it, it was really rank! I lit some of my incenseand started cleaning. The bunnies didn't seem bothered.

I'm not talking about 'Lime and Dreams' scented incense from the dollarstore, mine are natural stick incense. They're the kind ofincense that you sit in front of and inhale purposly! Withcheap incense, I'll get irritated eyes and nose, but with my healingincense, nothing like that happens.

I'm wondering if anyone has any severe reservations about incense andbunnies, because it is smoke. Since my incense is allfancy-pants, I only burn a little bit of it, and I'm in a big masterbedroom with a window usually open. I'm sure that nothingwill happen to my buns, but I might as well be on the safe side, eh?


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 13, 2006)

I became curious when I read your question, so did a search on the net, and this is what I came up with:

*Many people believe that different scents can produce differentbenefits to our bodies. For example Lavender is purported to make youfeel calmer. Researchers havent been able to say definitively if thisis true or not. *
*Some researchers have begun to suspect that incense burning may posesome health concerns. Because incense is a slow burn, many believe thatit gives off a lot of chemicals such as carbon monoxide, aldehydes, andrespirable particles. They are of considerable concern because theseparticles are both upper respiratory and pulmonary system irritants.This means that they can inflame mucous membranes, and cause asthmaticattacks in sensitive individuals. *
*Burning incense can also produce sinaldehyde, many different kindsof aldehydes, formaldehyde, acetaldehyde and acrolein. Bothformaldehyde and acrolein are also mucous membrane irritants andacrolein irritates the eyes. *
*One study indicated that burning incense in your house at least oncea week during pregnancy made it more likely that the baby would developleukemia once your child is born. *
*There are things that you can do to minimize the health risks posed by incense burning. *

* Using a type of incense that is less smoky. *
*Dont burn it for as long. *
* Ventilating the room orbuilding once you are done burning the incense.*
Basedupon what this says (it comes from womenshealthcaretopics.com), I'd bewary of using it around rabbits, who can be highly sensitive. It kindamakes me want to throw out the incense I have on hand too, if thereport is accurate...:?


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 13, 2006)

A lot of reports like this are on the ickyincense you get at dollar stores, where chemicals are used to make thescent. 

Mine are made from natural ingrediants, and aren't overly smokey.


----------



## m.e. (Apr 13, 2006)

I've beenwondering about this as well. Personally, I would love to burn the sameincense as we do at church (also all-natural), but I do worry about howthe smoke might affect them :?


----------



## Krissa (Apr 14, 2006)

I say no to burning any thing in my home,candles or incense. The main reason is I have two birds and they areVERY sensitive. The other reason is my father is a federal safteyinspector. I have heard too many stories of candles/incense burningdown a home, and I'm not just talking about the cheap candles either.He has investigated name brands that have caused actual fires, orplumes of soot. These incidents have occured within five minutes ofinattention to the candle/incense. There is no way I can give a candlemy undivided attention, something always comes up. I just dont thinkthat it is worth the risk to me, my family, or my pets to burn anythingbut my supper (lol) in my home. When I want my fix of scents, I usebath salts and shower gels. The smell fills the room and is veryrefreshing.


Edit: Just in case, this is not ment to get anyone angry, just my views


----------

